# What does a leaking sealed box sound like?



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

What does a leaking sealed box sound like? How does it effect the sub?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Depends on where the leak is and how bad it is. It could be a whistling noise, it could be a tapping noise, and if its bad enough, it could severely reduce output.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Depends on where the leak is and how bad it is. It could be a whistling noise, it could be a tapping noise, and if its bad enough, it could severely reduce output.


How about a bunch of tiny holes? Make the surround flap/ wiggle?


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> How about a bunch of tiny holes? Make the surround flap/ wiggle?


You have to be a little more specific
What do you mean by surround? are you referring to the Speaker surround?? 

Leaks can range from just annoying whistling sound from escaping air... to boxes that eventually breaking apart from pressure as result of poor build quality... to Loss of SPL (for competitors chasing #'s)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> How about a bunch of tiny holes? Make the surround flap/ wiggle?


Where exactly are you getting a bunch of tiny holes? A dry rotted surround? If air is escaping through holes in the surround that are there by design from the manufacturer, there's a reason for it, and that reason is a change in atmospheric pressure and temperature. What happens when you have a 100% perfectly sealed box and you install it on a 90 degree day and it goes to 60 degrees overnight? The air in the box compresses and the sub's cone gets sucked in. What happens if you build a box at sea level and drive up to colorado's mountains for a ski trip? Your sub's surround rips and you damage the sub due to loss of atmospheric pressure. There is supposed to be *some* amount of very minor leaking in a sealed box.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Where exactly are you getting a bunch of tiny holes? A dry rotted surround? If air is escaping through holes in the surround that are there by design from the manufacturer, there's a reason for it, and that reason is a change in atmospheric pressure and temperature. What happens when you have a 100% perfectly sealed box and you install it on a 90 degree day and it goes to 60 degrees overnight? The air in the box compresses and the sub's cone gets sucked in. What happens if you build a box at sea level and drive up to colorado's mountains for a ski trip? Your sub's surround rips and you damage the sub due to loss of atmospheric pressure. There is supposed to be *some* amount of very minor leaking in a sealed box.


From my hack of a first attempt at building a fiberglass box. Had a hard time glassing the ring on the inside, from outside the box. I think they are all gone now though. I milkshaked the hell out of it, inside and out. Testing it again tonight. Will let you know.


----------



## vdogg (Sep 12, 2011)

How much polyfill is needed for a .65 sealed box?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

VDOGG said:


> How much polyfill is needed for a .65 sealed box?


Don't know. Next time try making your own thread and or searching instead of hijacking mine.


----------

